

10 Tricks to Appear Smart During Meetings - prasoon2211
https://medium.com/comedy-corner/10-tricks-to-appear-smart-during-meetings-27b489a39d1a

======
AndrewKemendo
These are fantastic.

>3\. Encourage everyone to “take a step back”

This one is the best cause it is so damn effective at getting everyone to pay
attention to you without you having to say anything of substance.

>8\. Ask the presenter to go back a slide

Because clearly the presenter doesn't know enough to give you the most
pertinent information on their own slides.

~~~
DrStalker
“take a step back” is also the right thing to say in a lot of situations; it's
very easy for people to get lost in the details of one proposed solution
instead of deciding which solution is best or even what the exact goal is.

------
kevando
I love this - for more than any other reason - because I can't tell if it's a
joke or not.

~~~
callum85
I can't tell if this comment is a joke or not.

~~~
kevando
Is this a safe place? Can I admit that I actually use some of these? Actually,
lets back it up; I need to draw a venn diagram.

------
MoistDinosaur
Half of those tips occur in most hour long meetings I already attend. When a
participant in the meeting uses one of those techniques all I think is: wow,
in no way did you just contribute to this discussion.

10 Tricks to be "that" person in meetings

~~~
SDGT
I think my PM's have this printed out on a cheat sheet they bring to each
meeting.

It embarrasses me when we have techs from other companies doing training or
demos and management starts spouting this bullshit.

------
Shish2k
Thing is, some of these _are_ genuinely useful and smart things, in very
specific contexts :P

To paraphrase a recent experience of my own, a manager calling a meeting with
the dev team "we need to re-arrange the javascript in our headers" "step back
a bit, what problem are we trying to solve?" "pages need to load faster,
rearranging headers makes pages load faster" "step back a bit, why do they
need to load faster? Why is javascript the problem?" "Clients have complained
about graphs not loading" _checks the server logs, sees internal server errors
causing pages to crash (those which don 't crash on the server side are
loading instantly), goes to fix the actual problem_

~~~
cema

      some of these are genuinely useful and smart things,
      in very specific contexts 
    

This is why one using them appears smart, I would think. Sometimes more than
just appears.

------
dreamweapon
The smartest trick of all: not to work for companies where everyone feels a
need to "appear smart" during meetings.

------
bitJericho
But does this scale?

~~~
pizza
my keyboard silently weeps

------
brixon
Sounds like a good drinking game or at least a bingo game for pre-noon
meetings.

~~~
dasil003
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xEuihUWSE0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xEuihUWSE0)

------
swah
Reminds me of this clip Will Arnett's Guide to Playing an Arrogant Idiot
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYs79z75MX8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYs79z75MX8)

------
011110111111111
You've successfully captured the management style of Jean Luc Picard!

------
nlavezzo
They should make a poster of this. I'd buy several and hang them in each of
our conference rooms.

------
johnnyg
This is a joke right?

~~~
meowface
Let's take a step back here. So, you're trying to tell us this is some kind of
joke? No, I don't think so at all.

~~~
johnnyg
So 25% of the time it is a joke? That is 1 in 4 times...

~~~
larrydag
Maybe we could use the lawyers from my divorce to figure this out.

~~~
darylfritz
hmm.... lawyers..... from your divorce...... to figure this
ooouuuuuuuuttttt....

~~~
fjcaetano
_triiiimmm_ hold on, I have to take this call

~~~
bamboo_7
While he's doing that, could you go back a slide for just a second? I didn't
get what those numbers meant.

~~~
yeezul
Allow me to draw a Venn diagram for a better representation.

------
dsnb
5/10 my research group "leader" \-- conceited fool

------
Thekiks
sadly, all of these would/do actually work in the blue-chip firm where I work.
I think it's time to resign...

------
egoebelbecker
#11. Skip meeting. Actually get work done.

